# Will STRIKE FORCE over take UFC?



## MMACrackHead (Oct 21, 2009)

Will Strike Force ever over take UFC?

I mean with CBS and Showtime getting their back is it a possibilty in the future?


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im going to have to say no.


----------



## MMACrackHead (Oct 21, 2009)

well UFC is such a beast right now yes, but being on SHOWTIME and a major network like CBS does wonders for anyone anything.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think so. It wouldnt bother me at all if they did, but i just dont see it happening. They arent doing anything that any other org thats gone head to head with the UFC hasnt already done. Lots of talent, Affliction. Network deal, Elitexc. International appeal, Bodog. They also have had some pretty shitty production so far. There commentary is terrible (im hoping that they can get Mezger and Schiavello to do there broadcasts now that they have a partnership with Dream). They are trying to make Fedor there big draw, but most casual fans know nothing about him and they have no fight footage to show. I dont know if they are gonna disappear, but i dont see them ever being an actual competitor with the UFC.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

It'll be another EliteXC


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Short answer no.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Just my thoughts on the matter: I think there is room for a second organization, so many good fighter out there that they can pick up that the UFC has chosen not to. Iam sure Strikeforce will be able to offer some very good events/shows. But I don't think they will "kill" the UFC. I think they will co-exist.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

There are a lot of reasons why the current SF will not over take the UFC. Production quality, fighters who are marketable, decent marketing, etc. That is not to say they can't pull a UFC and evolve to another level, just in there current state, no. The UFC already has proven they can handle competition without sweating it. 

I think the big factor is the real question - is SF taking too many big risks to try and beat the UFC? Assume a fluke happens and Fedor does lose, could he be their Kimbo?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly I will be very shocked if Strikeforce makes it another year. They have champs not defending titles, a handful of talented fighters who the fans have never heard of (Fedor, Mousasi, Overeem, Shields) that they pay way to much money. Secondly they don't have a proven income to pay these kind of wages there is no track record for them and frankly I don't see how outside of PPV they can make enough money to justify paying the huge salaries. Secondly they seem to know they aren't a draw so they load every "major" card up with every available name or semi name fighter they can in hopes of drawing some attention. Problem is I completely fail to see how there next even when Fedor's massive salary is factured in can ever hope to make money, IMO its dead before airing.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

MMACrackHead said:


> Will Strike Force ever over take UFC?
> 
> I mean with CBS and Showtime getting their back is it a possibilty in the future?


No. Next question!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

i agree with most of the posters here. There isnt a good chance at all that this would happen. The way all of the other organizations folded it is still a reach to say that they will be around for a couple of years.let alone take over the ufc.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a question: Do most people want Strikeforce to fail so that the possibility of Fedor signing with the UFC is reopened again?


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

MMACrackHead said:


> Will Strike Force ever over take UFC?
> 
> I mean with CBS and Showtime getting their back is it a possibilty in the future?












 just kidding...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Honestly I will be very shocked if Strikeforce makes it another year. They have champs not defending titles, a handful of talented fighters who the fans have never heard of (Fedor, Mousasi, Overeem, Shields) that they pay way to much money. Secondly they don't have a proven income to pay these kind of wages there is no track record for them and frankly I don't see how outside of PPV they can make enough money to justify paying the huge salaries. Secondly they seem to know they aren't a draw so they load every "major" card up with every available name or semi name fighter they can in hopes of drawing some attention. Problem is I completely fail to see how there next even when Fedor's massive salary is factured in can ever hope to make money, IMO its dead before airing.


I think your forgetting Strikeforce has been around for awhile. This isnt just some new company fresh out the gate blowing its load on one card. I firmly believe that they wouldnt be making the move to grow bigger if they didnt have the capital to back it up. Have some faith bro


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

the best Strikeforce should hope for is to remain the second biggest MMA promoter. The the casual fans that make up the largest portion of the demographic, MMA is UFC.

It's really the UFC's race to lose.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I just hope they dont go under,I think if UFC was the only orginization around Dana White would be unberable.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> I think your forgetting Strikeforce has been around for awhile. This isnt just some new company fresh out the gate blowing its load on one card. I firmly believe that they wouldnt be making the move to grow bigger if they didnt have the capital to back it up. Have some faith bro


See thing is Strikeforce has been around a long time utilizing a sound business method of slow sustainable growth, back at when Elite XC went under though Strikeforce suddenly changed there business model and decided they would step up to become a major force, they are trying to grow to big to fast and it will hurt them in the long run.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> There are a lot of reasons why the current SF will not over take the UFC. Production quality, fighters who are marketable, decent marketing, etc. That is not to say they can't pull a UFC and evolve to another level, just in there current state, no. The UFC already has proven they can handle competition without sweating it.
> 
> I think the big factor is the real question - is SF taking too many big risks to try and beat the UFC? Assume a fluke happens and Fedor does lose, could he be their Kimbo?


It's not that SF is taking "too many" risks, it's that they're taking the wrong ones.


They're trying to compete with an organization that most people don't have that big of a problem with. If they could distinguish themselves enough to not just look like UFC clones and keep their costs down at the same time, they could certainly become bigger than the UFC - albeit in a different market.

If the UFC dies, it will be because the UFC kills itself. Companies at the top don't get beaten, they lose themselves.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

No.....


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry strikeforce but no. No org will ever top the ufc.


----------



## poundedout45 (Sep 22, 2009)

People call the sport of mma ufc all the time. But I've yet to hear someone call it strikeforce.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

definatly not


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

poundedout45 said:


> People call the sport of mma ufc all the time. But I've yet to hear someone call it strikeforce.





Intermission said:


> definatly not


 

[email protected] both of you...:thumbsup: Awesome


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

poundedout45 said:


> People call the sport of mma ufc all the time.


And those people are all idiots.



There's a problem with the understanding of economies on this forum - and in the SF management.


MMA is not a one and all package. There can be different kinds of MMA. I think SF could easily distinguish itself by being more of a "purist" MMA league. Market its brand as real MMA and the UFC as pro-wrestling x10 - though the UFC is actually probably more wrestler-friendly than even pro-wrestling.

God knows that's how I and most other MMA purists see it.

Sure, they'll have a smaller niche market, but a smaller market is better than no market.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> And those people are all idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The UFC already has a smaller niche following in the WEC and they really dont affiliate with them too much, even though they are both owned by Zuffa....so WEC appears as a smaller venue independent from UFC and yet UFC owns and operates it, or Zuffa does at least...

I do think your right, there is def an opportunity to appeal to those fans that may be turned off by Dana or the way that the UFC handles or pays their fighters...or if they think its wrestling x10...

As far as Im concerned where ever you go to fight if your a good fighter im going to see it so it all comes out eventually, competition in business is always a good thing...:thumb02:


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> I think your forgetting Strikeforce has been around for awhile. This isnt just some new company fresh out the gate blowing its load on one card. I firmly believe that they wouldnt be making the move to grow bigger if they didnt have the capital to back it up. Have some faith bro


This is very true, SF has been around since 2006, 3 years and they're still here. Honestly I think they will be around for a while. But will they over take the UFC? No, no way. Let me do something no one will like and comepare this situation with the Professional Wrestling industry, The UFC is the WWE of MMA and SF is TNA, Fedor is Kurt Angle because Kurt Angle was the first recognisable current wrestler to go to TNA, before him TNA was filled with WWE rejects. What I'm trying to say is that both companies can co-exist and frankly it's only good for the sport, counter programming just means we'll see quality cards. But I don't think SF will over take the UFC, SF is growing but the UFC is growing faster. Think about it as a race, how are you supposed to overtake someone who is running faster than you?


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

nope why must there only be 1 MMA promotion is this suddenly Highlander? More good companies means more competition which means more goodness for the fans so im say nope they definatly wont KILL UFC but they might in 5 yrs reach parity with them


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

poundedout45 said:


> People call the sport of mma ufc all the time. But I've yet to hear someone call it strikeforce.


yeah go to www.yahoo.com and click on sports.
Look at the top where it says NFL,NHL, etc...
It used to say MMA but now it says UFC. It still covers all of MMA though. I notcied that a few weeks ago.

And Yahoo Sports is pretty well known


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> The UFC already has a smaller niche following in the WEC and they really dont affiliate with them too much, even though they are both owned by Zuffa....so WEC appears as a smaller venue independent from UFC and yet UFC owns and operates it, or Zuffa does at least...
> 
> I do think your right, there is def an opportunity to appeal to those fans that may be turned off by Dana or the way that the UFC handles or pays their fighters...or if they think its wrestling x10...
> 
> As far as Im concerned where ever you go to fight if your a good fighter im going to see it so it all comes out eventually, competition in business is always a good thing...:thumb02:


Again though, the WEC is not on a major news network. It's on yet another second class cable channel with only a few weight classes that tend to bring in smaller crowds anyways.


If you want a league to be popular, you should probably start with heavyweights. If a fight league doesn't even have a heavyweight division, it probably isn't going to be one that will last with any significant profit margin. 


All I'm saying is that if SF were smart, they'd look sincerely at marketing themselves as the serious MMA league. They may not get the thirteen year old WWE fans that spend wads of cash on Brock Lesnar dolls, but they don't need that if they can continue their low-cost model for putting on venues.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Right now the UFC is the number 1 promotion in MMA. The key here is media exposure and marketing fighters and events, where the UFC is doing really great.

Strikeforce have Fedor and Gegard, the UFC have more recognizable fighters. Strikeforce needs to have more events as well. Their tie up with CBS is a good first step, at least more people will have access to the sport of MMA and what's it about.

The UFC is the first recognizable MMA promotion. PRIDE opened the door to international recognition of the sport. UFC now owns PRIDE and media rights, not to mention most of its fighters.

Like it or not the UFC will always be the number 1 promotion. If you trace the roots of MMA, the UFC will always be a part of it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> Again though, the WEC is not on a major news network. It's on yet another second class cable channel with only a few weight classes that tend to bring in smaller crowds anyways.
> 
> 
> If you want a league to be popular, you should probably start with heavyweights. If a fight league doesn't even have a heavyweight division, it probably isn't going to be one that will last with any significant profit margin.
> ...


 

So you think their affiliation with CBS will expose them to younger audience and they will eventually be making dolls out of Fedor????

I could see this...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

DrHouse said:


> This is very true, SF has been around since 2006, 3 years and they're still here. Honestly I think they will be around for a while. But will they over take the UFC? No, no way. Let me do something no one will like and comepare this situation with the Professional Wrestling industry, The UFC is the WWE of MMA and SF is TNA, Fedor is Kurt Angle because Kurt Angle was the first recognisable current wrestler to go to TNA, before him TNA was filled with WWE rejects. What I'm trying to say is that both companies can co-exist and frankly it's only good for the sport, counter programming just means we'll see quality cards. But I don't think SF will over take the UFC, SF is growing but the UFC is growing faster. Think about it as a race, how are you supposed to overtake someone who is running faster than you?


Actually SF started way back in the 80's as a Kickboxing promotion then in 06 went to MMA:thumb02:. Yes UFC is the WWE of MMA and SF is TNA but SF could become WCW later on:confused02: lol either way having SF around is good fans.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't see anyone buying out Zuffa. But Strikeforce will continue to grow without a doubt and their roster will definatly be one to rival without a doubt.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Again though, the WEC is not on a major news network. It's on yet another second class cable channel with only a few weight classes that tend to bring in smaller crowds anyways.
> 
> 
> If you want a league to be popular, you should probably start with heavyweights. If a fight league doesn't even have a heavyweight division, it probably isn't going to be one that will last with any significant profit margin.
> ...



WEC is on Versus which was cool until Direct TV dropped it!!! Now I have to find it online to see it...


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Actually SF started way back in the 80's as a Kickboxing promotion then in 06 went to MMA:thumb02:. Yes UFC is the WWE of MMA and SF is TNA but SF could become WCW later on:confused02: lol either way having SF around is good fans.


Man i would wish upon no company pro wrestling or otherwise to become WCW they had so many problems


----------

